# Thoughts on Divorce



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

It's funny, but I realized some similar things about my ex and me AFTER we split... leading me to think that there were other reasons, maybe, that it was good to separate. Sometimes people actually change a bit and now have separate desires and needs; and also, sometimes the person we thought we were isn't that person but just old coping mechanisms meant to deal with stress, and so as we become more healthy, we realize we need something different than what we originally thought.


----------

